# Rhinestone Info/Help



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

Hello,
I am new to the forum, so if I have this posted in the wrong section, please forgive me and let me know where I should have it posted.
I started a shirt and sign business about 8 months ago, and things really took off. While at the NBM show we saw the Rhinestone work, and how it was done with cutters and the sweep method. We started doing it, and it has taken off very well. I am now thinking of buying a CAMS rhinestone machine. My question is, are there business owners out there that woul be interested in buying transfers at wholesale prices, actually below wholesale, that I could make transfers for, as well as my customers, to help pay the machine off. I guess I look at it as if I can offer rhinestone transfers made with a CAMS to other shirt sellers that don't have a CAMS, at a low price, I would be helping them as well as myself. Are there people out there looking for this? I had a few printers give me advice when I started, which really helped me out. They all said that the people in this business are very helpful and like to work together. As I said above, I am wondering if this would be helpful to someone else, while helping my business. Thanks for any response. Again, if I posted this in the wrong place, I am sorry for the mistake. Also, CAMS , Sierra, and Gem Mster input would be appreciated as well. Thanks Scott


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

I cannot speak to the machines. I can tell you that there is a market to provide transfers to other shops who want to offer rhinestones but do not want to invest the time and money to do it themselves. I do custom only. While I do have a few stock, most of my work is custom. I use the DAS system. Is there a machine in my future? Maybe but not now. I am a small shop. One offs/custom is the main part of my business. I am getting into the spirit wear which is still custom but larger volume.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Jean.

There are people looking to purchase transfers only who don't want to invest in software and equipment to make their own.

I personally only do custom work with a certain type of rhinestone and I've never found anyone who uses a machine who also uses machine cut rhinestones. They all use Chinese or Korean stones so I've never even considered buying transfers even at a show. I like to know for sure how my transfers are going to hold up on shirts.


----------



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

DivineBling said:


> I agree with Jean.
> 
> There are people looking to purchase transfers only who don't want to invest in software and equipment to make their own.
> 
> I personally only do custom work with a certain type of rhinestone and I've never found anyone who uses a machine who also uses machine cut rhinestones. They all use Chinese or Korean stones so I've never even considered buying transfers even at a show. I like to know for sure how my transfers are going to hold up on shirts.


 Why don't they use machine cut stones in the CAMS machines? Can the machines use the machine cut stones? Is it just a cost difference of the stones? I am like you, a better quality product will save you far more problems in the long run. Is there a place on here or anywhere else to find people looking for someone to make transfers?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

wrkmn5 said:


> Why don't they use machine cut stones in the CAMS machines? Can the machines use the machine cut stones? Is it just a cost difference of the stones? I am like you, a better quality product will save you far more problems in the long run. Is there a place on here or anywhere else to find people looking for someone to make transfers?


They can use machine cut stones, but none of them do because it's so much more expensive and they sell economy priced transfers. I've never found anyone who uses machine cut stones. If I were to get a machine, I would get the Permaboss though because it uses the same software that I use.


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are people on here who have the machines and do major production. Maybe some of them will chime in and give you the answers you need. I do not anticipate my business going that direction but you never say never. I am migrating from the high grade Korean to the machine cut. As my supply runs out, I am replacing them with machine cut. Next time you are out shopping, compare bling items. You will see a big difference. High cost items do not necessarily mean quality stones. A lot of them use studs instead of stones.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I agree with Jean.
> 
> There are people looking to purchase transfers only who don't want to invest in software and equipment to make their own.
> 
> I personally only do custom work with a certain type of rhinestone and I've never found anyone who uses a machine who also uses machine cut rhinestones. They all use Chinese or Korean stones so I've never even considered buying transfers even at a show. I like to know for sure how my transfers are going to hold up on shirts.


I'm with you. I'm picky about the stones used and rarely see anything at shows that I would put on a shirt.


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

jean518 said:


> I am migrating from the high grade Korean to the machine cut. As my supply runs out, I am replacing them with machine cut.


I don't mean to hijack this thread but I'm curious about switching to Machine Cut from Korean. Right now, I'm using a high grade Korean stone but I love the sparkle of the M/C. How are you charging your customers for this upgrade in stones?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Same as I would for any product. Figure my costs and then charge accordingly. Basically, figure out what 1 stone costs and multiply that by the number of stones in a design. That only gives you the cost of the stones. Figure what your transfer tape costs you per s


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Per square in and do your upcharge. If you are putting the design on a shirt, then charge a fee for that. The customer does not see the different charges. Design fee. Your pricing will go up but your customers will not mind as the upgrade is well worth it. I have customers who want rhinestuds/domes only as they are cheaper. Once you show them the difference and their customers see it, the rhinestud demand goes down.


----------



## wrkmn5 (May 22, 2011)

Where can I get the Machine Cut stones? What is the price difference between these and Korean?


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

There are several on this list who sell them. Check out synergy17.com and slickart.com. I am sure there are others. You will need to visit the websites to get pricing.


----------

